# The Japanese could butter all muffins in existence



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

it's called guratori. that's all they do there because all their hills are flat haha.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

looks way cooler than any double corks haha


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

that looks sick. did i see one of those guys pull off a super fast 540 off the ground at some point?


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

i'll butter your muffin!!!!


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

twin89 said:


> YouTube - SNOW BOARD GROUND TRICK(?????MOVIE10-11 TRUST6MEDIA(MASTER OF GROUND#3)(REACTOR)???
> 
> sooooo goood. The guy with the signal board is just a beast (Teruumi Fujimoto). 1:40 is sooo sick, who the hell can do a moving tailblock ahah


with a detuned signal park rocker you can  that thing is noodley as hell...

This is the type of riding I've been doing more lately, ground tricks and such. I watched these japs on youtube do this 2 years ago and was pretty impressed by the amount of control they have. I figured, I can do that... and so I have been a lot more.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Sick style on flat ground is awesome


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

thetraveler said:


> that looks sick. did i see one of those guys pull off a super fast 540 off the ground at some point?


my jap friend is getting close to landing a flat 7. 5s aren't too hard.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

earl_je said:


> with a detuned signal park rocker you can  that thing is noodley as hell...
> 
> This is the type of riding I've been doing more lately, ground tricks and such. I watched these japs on youtube do this 2 years ago and was pretty impressed by the amount of control they have. I figured, I can do that... and so I have been a lot more.


Hes ridding a Signal Park Series i believe. Its a reg cambered board, but still super flexy


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice I really enjoyed watching that.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Last time I checked, "Jap" was a derogatory term. Don't believe me? How would all you Caucasians like it if us non white people started calling you Caucs?

Just saying...


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Leo said:


> Last time I checked, "Jap" was a derogatory term. Don't believe me? *How would all you Caucasians like it if us non white people started calling you Caucs*?
> 
> Just saying...


Not trying to argue that "jap" is or isn't derogatory, but I personally couldn't care less if I was called a Cauc. They could all call me cracker and I still wouldn't care.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I have no ill-intent towards any races so it's merely just a defining term. I understand that it is traditionally a derogatory term. I will normally always just say Japanese.

That's pretty R-Mazing that they can pull off 540's+ on the ground, gnarly.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Phenom said:


> Not trying to argue that "jap" is or isn't derogatory, but I personally couldn't care less if I was called a Cauc. They could all call me cracker and I still wouldn't care.


Understood, but you have to realize that minorities get more racism than a country's native (I'm using "native" loosely) race. So it should be viewed that while you, being the majority, doesn't really get offended by hearing a term like "cracker" once in a while, a person that grew up getting into fights or being picked on endlessly over derogatory terms might feel a bit differently.

How offensive is "cracker" anyway? If only people would call me a Banana or a Twinkie or something other than the garbage I hear all the time. The best is when they spew out some random sounds in attempt to mock Asian languages. That one never gets old along with the age old Bruce Lee "Wah Tah!!!" :laugh:


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Leo said:


> Understood, but you have to realize that minorities get more racism than a country's native (I'm using "native" loosely) race. So it should be viewed that while you, being the majority, doesn't really get offended by hearing a term like "cracker" once in a while, a person that grew up getting into fights or being picked on endlessly over derogatory terms might feel a bit differently.
> 
> *How offensive is "cracker" anyway?* If only people would call me a Banana or a Twinkie or something other than the garbage I hear all the time. The best is when they spew out some random sounds in attempt to mock Asian languages. That one never gets old along with the age old Bruce Lee "Wah Tah!!!" :laugh:


Defends how sensitive a person is I guess. I was just answering your question as to how I would feel if I was called a Cauc. Not trying to compare racism towards towards one race or another. Also, it's a bit of a gray area refering to all whites as being the majority. Sure, if you want to look at only the largest and simplest scale, then yes that would be true. But are there no areas in the US where a white person would be in the minority? Of course there are. So is the racism directed towards them by the immediate majority less offensive simply because on the larger scale the majority shifts?

This has gotten so off topic. Back to what I was saying before, those butters are nasty!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Phenom said:


> Defends how sensitive a person is I guess. I was just answering your question as to how I would feel if I was called a Cauc. Not trying to compare racism towards towards one race or another.


Yea, that's why I said "understood". I didn't exactly view it from your perspective so I replied with another comment.

Either way, it's not the biggest deal to me as I know all of you that said "jap" in here did so in sincerity. I just don't think you guys should be saying that word around Asians you might know as it could be offensive depending on the particular Asian in question.

I know some that get offended by the term "Oriental". I'm only offended when people spit those slurs at me with an obvious intention to poke fun at my outward appearance. When I was younger, it would be an instant fight. Nowadays, when people say something like "*********** wang", I ask how many languages they speak. I follow that with, "And how well do you speak that particular language?" 

Well... most of the time that is :laugh:

Never know when I'm a little intoxicated. Good times? For me it is... don't know about the other guy after a drunk Asian goes all "Wah Tah" on their ass.


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

Orientals is a derogatory term? I use that term when I'm describing Asia, and need to exclude Russia, some of the Middle East and India..I say Oriental nations..is that racist? :dunno:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Muki said:


> Orientals is a derogatory term? I use that term when I'm describing Asia, and need to exclude Russia, some of the Middle East and India..I say Oriental nations..is that racist? :dunno:


It has never been a bother to me. I never actually came across anyone that spit in my face and called me a raging Oriental lol.

However, I have been with a group of friends before where one said "Orientals" and one Asian got offended. He said "We aren't fucking rugs, call us Asians".

Like I said, I'm not that type of person. I'm only offended by ill intents. I can take them as a lighthearted joke or just something that was said out of pure ignorance. Oriental doesn't bother me, but I definitely have seen others get bothered by it.

Funny side story, I had a business teacher that used the word "*****" a lot. She used it for it's actual meaning, like "There's a ***** on that armor." Everyone in the class naturally gasped and looked at me. I guess they were expecting me to react negatively? I just chuckled. You would think a business woman wouldn't use such words since it has long been highly associated with the derogatory version of it. Kind of like the word "pussy" you know?


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

Muki said:


> Orientals is a derogatory term? I use that term when I'm describing Asia, and need to exclude Russia, some of the Middle East and India..I say Oriental nations..is that racist? :dunno:


Interestingly, the terms of "polite" discourse have been evolving rapidly in this area. For example, here's what the 2007 edition of the _Associated Press Stylebook_ says:


> *Orient, Oriental* Capitalize when referring to the Far East nations of Asia and nearby islands. _Asian_ is the preferred term for an inhabitant of these regions.


But here's what the 2009 edition says:


> *Orient, Oriental* Do not use when referring to East Asian nations and their peoples. _Asian_ is the acceptable term for an inhabitant of those regions.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Leo said:


> Last time I checked, "Jap" was a derogatory term. Don't believe me? How would all you Caucasians like it if us non white people started calling you Caucs?
> 
> Just saying...


I'm a jap that's why I can say it. 

it's lik a black guy calling his fellow black guy the N word. no offense taken.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Pretty sick!


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

cut the cry baby shit and go snowboarding..
all these people come to america and complain about so much shit while its the americans themselves that are getting fucked left and right. protect the freedom of speech and the freedom to think for yourselves..
welcome to the melting pot of the world..

cool video..


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

I had no idea Jap and Oriental were derogatory to some... wonder how they'd feel about actual derogatory terms then heh

anyways, some very dope moves


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

I'd love to know what boards they're using. Give me a stick of plastic with sharp edges for stopping and I'll do it


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

One of the dudes last name is Fukunaga....:laugh::laugh:


----------



## StarCommand (Dec 21, 2010)

Leo said:


> Funny side story, I had a business teacher that used the word "*****" a lot. She used it for it's actual meaning, like "There's a ***** on that armor." Everyone in the class naturally gasped and looked at me. I guess they were expecting me to react negatively? I just chuckled. You would think a business woman wouldn't use such words since it has long been highly associated with the derogatory version of it. Kind of like the word "pussy" you know?


That's more or less the plot of Philip Roth's The Human Stain.

Also, hehehehehe Cauc. White people are such Caucs. I think I might actually use that. 

My mom has an Indonesian friend who insists that Oriental isn't derogatory, but I still cringe when she says it. Too many people I know are subtly racist buffoons. Even people I grew up with. I don't get it. I guess no one else watched Sesame Street...


----------



## haffajappa (Nov 4, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> I'm a jap that's why I can say it.
> 
> it's lik a black guy calling his fellow black guy the N word. no offense taken.


I'm a half jap so i can only say it half the time...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

oneshot said:


> cut the cry baby shit and go snowboarding..
> all these people come to america and complain about so much shit while its the americans themselves that are getting fucked left and right. protect the freedom of speech and the freedom to think for yourselves..
> welcome to the melting pot of the world..
> 
> cool video..


Wow, what a loaded comment there. I love you oneshot, but that was borderline ignorant. I didn't come to America, I was born here bro. That is the problem with many Americans... they don't see minorities for what they really are... AMERICANS.

Do you know what it's like to tell someone your name only for them to reply with, "no, what's your real name?". I was a waiter and many, many customers did that to me. I guess Leo is reserved strictly for Italians. Heaven forbid that Leo is my real name.

Trust me, I get just as pissed as you about immigrants who come here waving their flag instead of the American one when they protest.

Still, none of this means that it is alright for people to say derogatory terms and expect me to sit idly. I've seen Sedition make comments about ignorant "that's gay" posts and no one says anything. But I point out that a term is derogatory and I'm a cry baby? Come on.

Anyway, my whole point was not that I'm offended, but to let those that were unaware know that certain words can be taken as offensive. Is it so bad to point that out? Look how many here were unaware of the term Oriental being offensive. It's not that they are being jackasses, just that they do not know. Now they do.

By the way, I dislike it when people say things like "stop crying/whining." The very act of making that comment makes you a cry baby/whiner.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

StarCommand said:


> My mom has an Indonesian friend who insists that Oriental isn't derogatory, but I still cringe when she says it. Too many people I know are subtly racist buffoons. Even people I grew up with. I don't get it. I guess no one else watched Sesame Street...


I literally _did not_ know that 'oriental' is considered derogatory. First I've heard of it. So what's ok? Asian?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Donutz said:


> I literally _did not_ know that 'oriental' is considered derogatory. First I've heard of it. So what's ok? Asian?


It really depends on the person. Seems like the younger generation hates that term most. I can care less (I'm 29).

But since it is a mixed feelings type of word, it's best to use one that is 100% neutral. Asian is the neutral word.

Seriously, I think this was helpful especially since some of us work in a business environment. The last thing you want to do is offend a customer/client or co-worker. 

I said the same to a few of my co-workers when I started here. When they called me the "Oriental guy", I was like I don't really mind, but that might not be the case for the next Asian guy that gets hired.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Leo said:


> Do you know what it's like to tell someone your name only for them to reply with, "no, what's your real name?". I was a waiter and many, many customers did that to me. I guess Leo is reserved strictly for Italians. Heaven forbid that Leo is my real name..


I've done that, but only because I've been genuinely interested in people's ethnic names... if they had one that is. With friends I would think it strengthens the bond, regardless of what they prefer to be called


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

InfiniteEclipse said:


> I've done that, but only because I've been genuinely interested in people's ethnic names... if they had one that is. With friends I would think it strengthens the bond, regardless of what they prefer to be called


Oh, the problem wasn't that someone wanted to know my ethnic name. People ask what my Korean name is all the time. That's cool. Saying, "No, what's your *REAL* name?" after I tell them it's Leo is the problem. They are insinuating that I have something else printed on my birth certificate.

There's also other factors like their tone and demeanor. You know, like a condescending tone with one eyebrow raised?


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Leo said:


> Oh, the problem wasn't that someone wanted to know my ethnic name. People ask what my Korean name is all the time. That's cool. Saying, "No, what's your *REAL* name?" after I tell them it's Leo is the problem. They are insinuating that I have something else printed on my birth certificate.
> 
> There's also other factors like their tone and demeanor. You know, like a condescending tone with one eyebrow raised?


Yea I hear you, thats not cool. Only similar experience I've had is when someone asked "No but whats the _real_ pronunciation of your name?" lol like I was giving them a fake one..maybe I should've... said a different name entirely


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I mess with people all the time that ask me dumb questions. The most fun to reply to are the, "Are you North or South Korean?". Nothing beats the expression on their face when I tell them that my uncle is Kim Jong Il's general.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Leo said:


> I mess with people all the time that ask me dumb questions. The most fun to reply to are the, "Are you North or South Korean?". Nothing beats the expression on their face when I tell them that my uncle is Kim Jong Il's general.


LMAO... you should follow that with "Having said that, I need you to meet with our security for debriefing"


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Dance Dance Revolution on snow...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Extremo said:


> Dance Dance Revolution on snow...


/thread

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## haffajappa (Nov 4, 2010)

Donutz said:


> I literally _did not_ know that 'oriental' is considered derogatory. First I've heard of it. So what's ok? Asian?


Me neither!
And especially where we live (Asians galore!), i've never once heard that the term oriental was racist?


----------



## haffajappa (Nov 4, 2010)

Extremo said:


> Dance Dance Revolution on snow...


:laugh:


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

My name tag at work says Muris..my real name, people always wonder how to pronounce..no offense, but the majority of Americans can't pronounce it right, they just butcher it so I just tell them it's the same as Morris. :laugh:

Now I'm Benjamin at work..for other reasons. :thumbsup:


----------



## StarCommand (Dec 21, 2010)

Muki said:


> My name tag at work says Muris..my real name, people always wonder how to pronounce..no offense, but the majority of Americans can't pronounce it right, they just butcher it so I just tell them it's the same as Morris. :laugh:
> 
> Now I'm Benjamin at work..for other reasons. :thumbsup:


How is it pronounced?

I notice that we stupid Americans have trouble deciphering what is an accent and what is a proper pronunciation.
Everyone butchers Italian food names. For example, those fucking ridiculous Olive Garden commercials. That moof doing the voice overs is always talking about the matzarella and the parmezahn (Which I thought was so funny that I made it my PSN user name). I'll ask my mom to pick up ricotta (ree-ko-ta) at the store, and her face scrunches up and she says, "Why can't you just say it normal?" Normal. You know what normal is? Regaught. REGAUGHT. I've never heard a single Italian call ricotta regaught. When you pronounce things correctly, people react like you're trying to act superior, or showy. I don't get it.

It's really hard to explain to people that vowels have specific sounds in other languages. In English, vowels have whatever sound we need them to have. Even consonants. It just sucks that no one teaches about all the languages that bastard English derived from.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

Muki said:


> My name tag at work says Muris..my real name, people always wonder how to pronounce..no offense, but the majority of Americans can't pronounce it right, they just butcher it so I just tell them it's the same as Morris. :laugh:
> 
> Now I'm Benjamin at work..for other reasons. :thumbsup:


where are your parents from?


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

Moo-reese, but keep it short, don't stretch it..sometimes they butcher it to Maurice. :laugh:

My parents and I are from Bosnia..ya' know former Yugoslavia, the Balkans, Southeast Europe. :thumbsup:


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

Muki said:


> Moo-reese, but keep it short, don't stretch it..sometimes they butcher it to Maurice. :laugh:
> 
> My parents and I are from Bosnia..ya' know former Yugoslavia, the Balkans, Southeast Europe. :thumbsup:


ne da znam nego zivim ovde


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

Asian = Russian, Indian, Pakistani, etc too, so that's stupid that that's the "preferred" term. Just like blacks are supposed to be "African Americans". Because God forbid a black man came from the Pacific or something silly like that.

Here's a thought: We're all Americans once we're here, so let's actually have equality rather than political correct bullshit, and just call us all Americans. You wanna talk about heritage, that's a different story, but FFS, this shit is stupid.

Buttering video <------ the actual subject of the thread.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

i put up a vid with some japanese riders in it and this thread goes racial haha


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

thetraveler said:


> ne da znam nego zivim ovde


haha, odlicno! :thumbsup: U koju drzavu?


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Willy36 said:


> Asian = Russian, Indian, Pakistani, etc too, so that's stupid that that's the "preferred" term. Just like blacks are supposed to be "African Americans". Because God forbid a black man came from the Pacific or something silly like that.
> 
> Here's a thought: We're all Americans once we're here, *so let's actually have equality rather than political correct bullshit, and just call us all Americans.* You wanna talk about heritage, that's a different story, but FFS, this shit is stupid.
> 
> Buttering video <------ the actual subject of the thread.


^^ This!! **** sapien you are, **** sapien you shall be till your meatsack withers and your soul is free :laugh:


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

Muki said:


> haha, odlicno! :thumbsup: U koju drzavu?


u Beogradu, u Srbiji. jel St. Louis daleko od planina? koliko cesto stignes da vozis board?


----------



## StarCommand (Dec 21, 2010)

Muki said:


> Moo-reese, but keep it short, don't stretch it..sometimes they butcher it to Maurice. :laugh:
> 
> My parents and I are from Bosnia..ya' know former Yugoslavia, the Balkans, Southeast Europe. :thumbsup:


Okay... that's not difficult. There's no excuse for people butchering that--especially if you tell them, and then they eff it up. You get a free slap.


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

thetraveler said:


> u Beogradu, u Srbiji. jel St. Louis daleko od planina? koliko cesto stignes da vozis board?


Jeste..mi ovde samo se skiamo na neke "brda" :laugh:, naj bliza planena je u koloradu. Nisam jos nikako iso, planiram sledecu sedmicu:thumbsup:


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

StarCommand said:


> Okay... that's not difficult. There's no excuse for people butchering that--especially if you tell them, and then they eff it up. You get a free slap.


:thumbsup: I'm cool with that. :laugh:


----------

